

Google DNS Banned in Turkey - cihad

After the Twitter is banned, Turkish people were using Google DNS to get around ban. Now, authorities also banned Google Public DNS 8.8.8.8 and 8.8.4.4.
======
lazylizard
how about opendns(dnscrypt?) or
[http://www.blockaid.me/](http://www.blockaid.me/)

